
Ask HN: What do use for central configuration? - candlefather
For storing simple things - like API keys or just plain application settings - but in one central place. Is there a service for that ?
======
mipmap04
I write mostly .NET code and store all my config information in my app.config
file for development and in my web app application settings in Azure for test,
QA, and prod.

Semi-related to your question:

I'm actually working on a service that provides a repository and collaboration
area for i18n config files and I was just thinking about adding a more general
config files repository feature. Would you be interested in a service like
this that managed settings files for different environments in one repository?

~~~
candlefather
I would - but just to be clear - the setting files should not be stored in the
code repository.

------
brudgers
With a mix of sensitive information like API keys, Vault might be a good
solution...there's nothing preventing storing non-sensitive information like
configuration in it. On the other hand, the business logic of API keys is
different from config.

[https://www.vaultproject.io/](https://www.vaultproject.io/)

------
spydum
Zookeeper?

